

PiCrawler: A distributed web crawler using PiCloud - ikuyamada
https://github.com/studio-ousia/picrawler

======
Fomite
I'm rather fond of PiCloud as a platform - it's good to see example projects
out there using it.

~~~
brianobush
What are the advantages over Rackspace, Amazon, Digital Ocean? Seems they are
targeting science and big data apps.

~~~
spartango
PiCloud is a layer of abstraction above the IaaS providers you've listed. That
is to say that it gives you software infrastructure to design workflows and
distribute them across the machines provided by an IaaS provider. In some ways
it's like Heroku, and in others it's another layer beyond Heroku (App Engine-
like?). You architect your work around the PiCloud tools. I think PiCloud
currently runs on AWS.

